

Copper - Data analysis toolkit for python - dfrodriguez143
http://pypi.python.org/pypi?:action=display&name=copper&version=0.0.2

======
johncoogan
Looks awesome, always love seeing my favorite tools wrapped up in new ways.
Thanks a lot for posting.

Quick note, since PyPi doesn't seem to parse markdown, the more information
link to GitHub is malformed. I believe the plain link will hyperlink
automatically. (See <http://scrible.com/s/2acQ2> for details).

Thanks again for the package.

